# الفرق بين كمبيوتر الواد والبنت ( ادخل شوف جهازك  إيه)



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

طبعاً عنــــوان الموضوع واضــــح 
وباين كده إني هاضرب النهارده​:act19::act19::t19::t19::boxing::boxing::bomb:
حد هيضرب معايا ولا هتسبوني أضرب  وأشيل الليله لوحدي 
   :59:هههههههههههههه:59:
كمبيوتر الولاد
ههههههههههههههههههه







كمبيوتر البنات
آخر شياكه 








اولا جهاز البنت 





من النظرة الاولى من بعيد للشكل العام للجهاز
تلاقى الجهاز نضيف ومرتب وحواليه دباديب او عرايس او لعبها وتلاقيها لازقة عليه صور فراشات او صور رقيقة وقلوب وحجات كلها دلع ورقة وتلاقى كرسيها نضيف وسليم وشكلة حلو ومحطوط بشكل صحيح ادام المكتب
تفتح الجهاز تلاقى صوت نغمة رقيقة مع فتح الجهاز وحاطة خلفية صورة رقية شخصية ليها او صورة بنت جميلة بس كارتون طبعا او وردة
تقلب فى الملفات تلاقى اسماء الملفات عندها جميلة زى
صور اطفال
صور فساتين
صور موضة
افلام رومانسية
اغانى عاطفية
تفتح الهيستورى بتاع الجهاز تلاقيها كانت مشغلة حجات زى
فيلم تيتانيك
مواقع نكت
مواقع موضة
قهوة كتكوت
اغنية تملى معاك
اغنية بهواك
مواقف كوميدية
تفتح الميل بتاعها تلاقيها حاطة نك نيم رقيق زى
بنوتة شقية
دلع
حبوبة
حب عمرى
لو دققت شويه فى تاريخ تسطيب الويندوز ممكن تلاقى الويندوز شغالة معاها من حوالى 7 او 8 شهور متغيرتش
تيجى تشم ريحه الجهاز تلاقى رحتة برفان جميل
ولما تيجى البنت تقفل جهازها تلاقيها قفلت الحجات الى مشغلاها حاجة حاجة وبعدين تدوس شت دوان وتسمع نغمة رقيقة والجهاز بيقفل

================================================
نخش على اجهزة الولاد






من النظرة الاولى للجهاز ووضعه من بعيد تحس انك داخل على حاجة شبة التوكتوك الى عامل حادثة ومطلعينه من ترعة
تلاقى الكيس مفتح من كل ناحية وفيها خروم غريبة ولو بصيت جواها تلاقى فيها حجات ومواد غريبة غالبا ممكن تكون مشتعلة وملهاش اى علاقة بالجهاز

وتلاقى الهارد متعلق زى الدبيحه من السلك بتاعه ومتعرفش لية
وتلاقى كمية وصلات عجيبة داخلة وخارجة من الجهاز ومش بعيد تلاقى متوصل معاهم خرطوم مية
وتلاقى باب السى دى مفتوح من غير اى داعى بالرغم من انك تحاول تقفلة هتلاقيه بيتفتح تانى لوحدو
الشاشة ممكن متلاقيش قعدتها اصلا
وممكن متلاقيش غطاء الشاشة الخلفى برضو كنوع من انواع التهوية
ولسعات سجاير وطفاية فى كل حته من الجهاز
وتلاقى الكى بورد سلكها ملحم فى بعضه وزرار الانتر وبعض الازرار المهمة غالبا مش هتلاقيها
وبالنسبة للكرسى ده لو لقيت كرسى او حاجة شبه الكرسى هتلاقيه مليان بقع شاى وسجاير وغالبا هتلاقيه واقف على 3 رجول بس

تيجى تفتح الجهاز وتدوس على زورار الباور ده لو لقيتة وملقتش سلكتين تلمسهم فى بعض عشان الجهاز يشتغل زى عربيات مكروباص الترامكو
يجى الجهاز يشتغل تسمع صوت كركرة غريب واصوات تانية شبيهه بالطرقعة المكتومة

تعدى كل ده وتبتدى الويندوز تفتح تسمع صوت نغمة الويندوز نغمة غريبة الجماعة بتوع ميكرو سوفت لو سمعوها هيبطلو ينزلو نسخ للشرق الاوسط تانى
تفتح الويندوز تلاقيه حاطط خلفية ثعبان او جمجمة مرعبة او صورة غريبة ليه هو واصحابة تفكرك بالمخلوقات الفضائية الى جاية من عالم غريب
تدخل تقلب فى الملفات تلاقى اسماء الملفات غريبة وعجيبة
حشحش
دحدح
بتنجانة
صور معيز
صور حوادث
مصارعة
و 70% من الملفات هتلاقيها تحت سلسلة اسماء
New Folde11
New Folde12
New Folde13
New Folde14
New Folde15
الى ما لا نهاية
تفتح الهيستورى بتاعه تلاقى اخر حجات شغلها زى
ساو 3
ديد سيلنت
اغنية البلح البلح
صور مصارعين
كليب بوس الواوا
اسماء مواقع تخاف اصلا تخشها
نكت حشاشين
تفتح الميل بتاعه تلاقيه حاطط نك نيم يرعب البنات
الشيطان 10
البجح
سفاح المعيز
المحشش
كمبورة
عاشق الموت
لو دققت فى تاريخ تسطيب الويندوز ممكن تلاقيه مسطبها قبل متيجى بساعتين
طبعا ريحه الجهاز هتلاقيها شبة متور العربية المحروق
ولما يجى يطفى الجهاز لو فاتح ايه ميقفلهمش واحده واحده لا شد الكابل على طول من غير تفاهم اكنه بيعزب كافر
لانه طبعا ميعرفش حاجة اسمها امر شود داون
كمان لو فى فلاشه يا لهوى
فلاشه البنت نضيفه ورحتها حلو وبالغطا بتعها وفى علبتها
اما فلاشه الشباب
طالع عينها مكسوره ومن غير غطا اصلان وتحس ان قطار معدى عليه ومفرومه
لا وكمان الاغانى تحسى اول ما تشغليها ان انتى فى ميكروباس او مولد

=========================================
وبعد ما اتعرفنا علي الفروق الواضحة ... يا تري بقي كل واحد شكل جهازه ايه ؟؟؟؟ وبصراحة!!!!
::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39:

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم مش عاوز إجابات دبلوماسية​:bud::bud::bud:​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*طول عمرهم بيعرفوا حاجة اسمها النظامleasantr *
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا ع الموضوع*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

كويس انك عارف 

هسيب الشباب عليك بقي انا مليش دعوه هههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا بوب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> طول عمرهم بيعرفوا حاجة اسمها النظام
> هههههههههههه
> شكرا ع الموضوع




النظام ده بيمشي لا ده بيجري في دمهم 
نظام ايه ده 
ههههههههههههههه
نورتي يا أنجيلا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> طول عمرهم بيعرفوا حاجة اسمها النظام
> هههههههههههه
> شكرا ع الموضوع




النظام ده بيمشي لا ده بيجري في دمهم 
نظام ايه ده 
ههههههههههههههه
نورتي يا أنجيلا​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه

وشهد شاهد من اهلها

تحفة يا بوب شكرا ليك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

كويس انك عارف 

هسيب الشباب عليك بقي انا مليش دعوه هههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا بوب

من أولها كده وانا اللي هاقول انا المخ وانتِ العضلات 
وبعدين لما انتِ مالكيش دعوة مين بقي يحضر الفرح 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> وشهد شاهد من اهلها
> 
> تحفة يا بوب شكرا ليك



ماشي يا تاسوني انتِ بقه جايه تهدي النفوس عليه 
بصراحة يا جماعة 
تاسوني اللي قالتي أعمل الموضوع 
هيه بس 
ومعايا اتنين مشرفين وطابع منتدي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

> ماشي يا تاسوني انتِ بقه جايه تهدي النفوس عليه
> بصراحة يا جماعة
> تاسوني اللي قالتي أعمل الموضوع
> هيه بس
> ...



ههههههههههه

لالا انا برده اعمل كده

انا برده اهدى النفوس عليك مش ممكن ابدا ههههههههههه

واتنين موظفين حكومة مرتبهم ميقلش عن 300 جنيه هههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

> واتنين موظفين حكومة مرتبهم ميقلش عن 300 جنيه هههههههههه



شاهدين !!!!!!!!!!!!!
قولتش حاجه أنا بقي 
وبعدين يعني هلاقي منين موظفين بياخد 300
دا كله يأما علي باب الله يا أما 250 جنيه 
هههههههههههه
تم تبليغ الإداره 
وجاري عمل اللازم ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

> واتنين موظفين حكومة مرتبهم ميقلش عن 300 جنيه هههههههههه



شاهدين !!!!!!!!!!!!!
قولتش حاجه أنا بقي 
وبعدين يعني هلاقي منين موظفين بياخد 300
دا كله يأما علي باب الله يا أما 250 جنيه 
هههههههههههه
تم تبليغ الإداره 
وجاري عمل اللازم ​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

> شاهدين !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> قولتش حاجه أنا بقي
> وبعدين يعني هلاقي منين موظفين بياخد 300
> دا كله يأما علي باب الله يا أما 250 جنيه
> ...



ههههههههههههه بلغت عليا

انت اللى زيك مش لازم يعيش ليوم الثلات ولا الاربع هههههههههه

دور يا بنى لكل مجتهد نصيب ههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه بلغت عليا
> 
> انت اللى زيك مش لازم يعيش ليوم الثلات ولا الاربع هههههههههه
> 
> دور يا بنى لكل مجتهد نصيب ههههههههه





> ههههههههههههه بلغت عليا


وهكذا كان رد الإدارة 





[/url][/IMG]
​ولكل أجل كتاب 
NO COMMENT ​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه الله عليك

عامل شريطة الفصل بمبى

دى تبقى سودة ومنيلة هههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

ايه يا ابني  

انت مع مين 

مش تخلي لك اعداء اوكي ههههههههههههه

:186fx::186fx:


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*دباديب*

*حلو خالص*

*والحمد لله مش بشرب سجاير ولا بعمل new folder كتير*

*ههههههههه*

*+++*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك




شكراُ علي مرورك  حبيب يسوع 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ايه يا ابني
> 
> انت مع مين
> 
> ...



انا مع التانيين (دسيسة يارجاله)
ههههههههههههههه


> مش تخلي لك اعداء اوكي ههههههههههههه



هالف لفه في المنتدي وأختار اتنين تلاته مااااشي
ههههههههههههه
شكراً علي مرورك ياريكو 
نورت حبيب قلبي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *دباديب*
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه
أنا بعمل new folder  كتيرررررررررررر
بس برضوا ما بشربش سجاير 
شكراً علي مرورك يا أمير 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## Mr.TiTo (6 مايو 2011)

نيسسسسسسسس موضووووووع جميل ومميز 

بس انا شاب طيوووب مش هكلمك 

والظاهر كدة ان شابا المنتدى كلة طيوبين انت عارف بقى لو العكس انت كان زمانك .... 

مش هقدر احدد بالظبط عشان البنات متعرفلهم 

نيس مان الى الامام دايما


----------



## هالة الحب (7 مايو 2011)

احنا دايما منظمين ومرتبين وووووووووووووووووووومش عارفة اقول ايه


----------



## انا دارن القمر (25 مايو 2011)

*:ab8:ميرسى يا بوب وميرسى يا تاسونى كفايا انكم اشتركتوا فى هذا الموضوع الرئع ميرسىىى:36_3_18::16_14_37::Turtle_Dove::16_14_37::smil2:*
*:36_22_25: *​


----------



## مريم12 (25 مايو 2011)

*طبعا حاجة البنت لازم تبقى رقيقة و شيك
ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا بوب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## باسبوسا (27 مايو 2011)

*ميررررررررررسى اوى يا بوب كمبيوتر على الموضوع .*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> نيسسسسسسسس موضووووووع جميل ومميز
> 
> بس انا شاب طيوووب مش هكلمك
> 
> ...



كان زماني الله يرحمني بقي 
ههههههههه

شكراً تيتو علي المرور​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> احنا دايما منظمين ومرتبين وووووووووووووووووووومش عارفة اقول ايه




طبعاً هو حد يقدر يتكلم 
هههههههه

نورتي الموضوع ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

انا دارن القمر قال:


> *:ab8:ميرسى يا بوب وميرسى يا تاسونى كفايا انكم اشتركتوا فى هذا الموضوع الرئع ميرسىىى:36_3_18::16_14_37::Turtle_Dove::16_14_37::smil2:*
> *:36_22_25: *​




شكراً دارن القمر علي تشريفك في الموضع 
نورتي ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> *ميررررررررررسى اوى يا بوب كمبيوتر على الموضوع .*



العفو يا باسبوساا 

شكراً علي المرور​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *طبعا حاجة البنت لازم تبقى رقيقة و شيك
> ههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا بوب
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



مين يشهد للعروسة ياختي 
هههههههههههههه

نورتي الموضوع​


----------

